# Cut for a week, Bulk for a week - Repeat.. thoughts?



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

So I'm stuck as to where I want to go. I want to cut to lose bodyfat, but I don't have much muscle mass so I won't look great when I do cut. I want to bulk to build more muscle, but I have too much bodyfat at the moment and I feel I won't look that good when I do bulk up.. So I was thinking of ways to try and do both at the same time. What are your thoughts on this:

Week 1 -

Fasted Cardio Mon-Friday

Low Carb Diet

Normal Weight Training

Week 2 -

Fasted Cardio Mon-Friday

Bulking diet (higher carb)

Normal Weight Training

My thoughts are.. less likely to get bored with the diet as it changes each week, theoretically should build muscle on bulk week and lose the fat on cut week, can't see why it wouldn't work? Also keeping the body "confused" is said often to be desirable and effective?

Metabolism is less likely to drop whilst cutting because it's being raised again for a week, allowing more effective fat burning on cut week.

I'm running out of ideas on how to achieve a decent body.. what do you guys think of this plan? Anyone tried something similar and how did you get on?

Any suggestions on how to make something like this work even better?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Haven't read whole post as half asleep and on phone..but I think week on week off is pointless.

However last year to put on size while trying to stay lean I was doing 6-8weekbulks followed by 3-4week cuts.

Works quite well due to the swing in hormones. I would literally go from 500surplus straight to 500cal defecit within a day.

Hopefully that helps what you're asking?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Anabolic diet.

Diet hard for 5 days then weekends massive carb ups.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Anabolic diet.
> 
> Diet hard for 5 days then weekends massive carb ups.


Is that just keto? Any links to good information on this diet?



ah24 said:


> Haven't read whole post as half asleep and on phone..but I think week on week off is pointless.
> 
> However last year to put on size while trying to stay lean I was doing 6-8weekbulks followed by 3-4week cuts.
> 
> ...


I see. I meant 1 week on 1 off rather than 6-8 on 3-4 off.. interesting though.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

http://stronglifts.com/anabolic-diet-101-the-definite-anabolic-diet-guide/

A good link for anabolic diet.

Also this guy logs his success using it through pictures.

http://www.anabolicdietblog.com/pictures/


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Rekless said:


> http://stronglifts.com/anabolic-diet-101-the-definite-anabolic-diet-guide/
> 
> A good link for anabolic diet.
> 
> ...


Thanks, sound's interesting but very involved.. hmm..

What about going on a very low-carb / ketogenic diet, is it possible to build muscle whilst shedding the fat on this sort of diet? Or will you likely just maintain or even lose muscle mass?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Isnt that involved. this list of foods may help you out.

http://stronglifts.com/the-ultimate-anabolic-diet-food-list-101-foods-you-can-eat/

Stick to them foods mon - fri then sat-sun get your carbs in


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Isnt that involved. this list of foods may help you out.
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/the-ultimate-anabolic-diet-food-list-101-foods-you-can-eat/
> 
> Stick to them foods mon - fri then sat-sun get your carbs in


Thanks. Ever tried the diet yourself?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay going to try this anabolic diet starting tomorrow I think. Got some steak, eggs and cheese at the ready!

Will do 30-60 minutes fasted cardio each week day.. + weight training at home 3 times a week. (Back + Bis, Chest + Tris, Shoulders).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Okay going to try this anabolic diet starting tomorrow I think. Got some steak, eggs and cheese at the ready!
> 
> Will do 30-60 minutes fasted cardio each week day.. + weight training at home 3 times a week. (Back + Bis, Chest + Tris, Shoulders).


Will be good to monitor this. You might also find Big Joes thread interesting as he is doing a low carb high fat bulk to try avoiding too much fat gain. . .

also, why no leg training?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> also, why no leg training?


 Jeez Kieren do you not read any of my posts?! :cursing:

Leg training = small looking willy

Thus never should train legs in fact if possible cart your self around in a wheel chair to make them smaller!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Will be good to monitor this. You might also find Big Joes thread interesting as he is doing a low carb high fat bulk to try avoiding too much fat gain. . .
> 
> also, why no leg training?


Probably doesn't need leg training, plays football at the weekend


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Try it and see


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Jeez Kieren do you not read any of my posts?! :cursing:
> 
> Leg training = small looking willy
> 
> Thus never should train legs in fact if possible cart your self around in a wheel chair to make them smaller!


Ahhhh, i have been looking for a way to make my manhood (if you can call it that) look bigger. Thanks for the advice. Mine is like a willy, just smaller. :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Probably doesn't need leg training, plays football at the weekend


Oh yeah, forgot this builds massive legs. Silly me! :thumb:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

lol @ leg comments. I realise the importance of leg training, and I laugh at anyone who doesn't train legs in the gym, but I'm working out at home and training legs with any sort of intensity isn't really possible as I don't have heavy enough weight.. well that's my excuse anyway.

Might give them a go, but what can you do with dumbells only? Squats, Lunges..?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WannaGetStacked said:


> lol @ leg comments. I realise the importance of leg training, and I laugh at anyone who doesn't train legs in the gym, but I'm working out at home and training legs with any sort of intensity isn't really possible as I don't have heavy enough weight.. well that's my excuse anyway.
> 
> Might give them a go, but what can you do with dumbells only? Squats, Lunges..?


Yep, get on your driveway/garden/street and do walking lunges mate. I rate these very highly and my legs have grown alot since starting these. Squat is still the best leg builder in my opinion which you can also do with dumbells.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

WannaGetStacked said:


> Thanks. Ever tried the diet yourself?


Have used it before and this thread inspired me to do it again. Started yesterday. ham and cheese ommellete for lunch mmmm.....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

WannaGetStacked said:


> lol @ leg comments. I realise the importance of leg training, and I laugh at anyone who doesn't train legs in the gym, but I'm working out at home and training legs with any sort of intensity isn't really possible as I don't have heavy enough weight.. well that's my excuse anyway.
> 
> Might give them a go, but what can you do with dumbells only? Squats, Lunges..?


i had same prob when i staarted training from home.

i do sngl let dumbell squats.

some good advice in this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/84597-single-leg-squats.html

there is also the seriously impressive vid of glen danbury doing pistol squats (which i have been trying to master since i saw the vid and still cannot do one!)


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Have used it before and this thread inspired me to do it again. Started yesterday. ham and cheese ommellete for lunch mmmm.....


Haha how did you get on before? What sort of results did you see?

I've started it today and i'm going to be logging my experience in my journal. Did 45 minutes fasted cardio this morning, and breakfast was a Sirloin steak, 4 eggs (both fried) and some salad. I want to get some bacon in for breakfast in future though!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i think im starting this diet after my holiday so about 4 weeks today, sounds intresting and seems to suit me! so keep me updated on your progress!


----------

